

Anatomy of Hypertextual Web Search Engine[google '98] - frankydp
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html

======
hartror
_In fact, as of November 1997, only one of the top four commercial search
engines finds itself (returns its own search page in response to its name in
the top ten results)._

I've forgotten what the web was like pre-google so this is rather shocking. I
do remember the giant collection of "keywords" tacked onto the end of pages,
often when I was searching for warez[1].

[1] wow haven't used that word in a looonnnngggg time.

~~~
hartror
This is also a gem:

 _With Google, we have a strong goal to push more development and
understanding into the academic realm._

Obviously I don't blame them for going the commercial route (though a world
with the wikipeda of search could be very interesting) but is this evidence of
a change in thinking on their behalf after the writing of this document? Or is
it just embroidery to help the reception of the paper?

